# Quel est à votre avis le meilleur navigateur pour mac ?



## Sucrier (22 Décembre 2010)

Bon, j'avais pour habitude d'utiliser firefox sur PC, arrivé sur mac je suis passé à Safari, j'aime bien notamment les signets et le top sites mais je trouve que ça rame parfois avec les applications flash .

Alors, je me permets de faire un sondage pour voir celui ou ceux que vous employez et pourquoi ?


----------



## Larme (22 Décembre 2010)

En règle général, c'est tout le mac qui rame avec Flash :°)


----------



## Baracca (22 Décembre 2010)

Quel est le meilleur Navigateur ? >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  Firefox 3.5
Que choisir entre Mac et Pc ? >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Pc ... avant de savourer a mon iMac
Quel est le meilleur appareil photo ? >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  Celui que j'ai au moment de prendre la photo
Quel est le meilleur cigare ? >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  Partagas: Churchill de Luxe
Quel est le meilleur whisky ? >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Longrow (Ecossais !)
Quelles sont les meilleurs entre les blondes et les brunes ? >>>>>>>> Ma Blonde qui me supporte    
Quel est le meilleur ampli home cinéma ? >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> celui qui s'harmonise aux enceintes
Etc ... ?
.... ?
.... ?
.... ?
.... ?
.... ?
.... ?
.... ?
.... ?

Toujours pour tout dire et rien dire qu'en général, le meilleur choix c'est celui qu'on préfère  

Chacun va y allé avec des arguments de pour et contre pour chaque choix et au final on reste avec ce que l'on est le plus à l'aise


----------



## subsole (22 Décembre 2010)

Larme a dit:


> En règle général, c'est tout le mac qui rame avec Flash :°)



Effectivement tous les mac qui ont une carte graphique dépassé rament. 
Sinon, ce n'est plus d'actualité depuis le plug Flash 10.1 et encore moins avec l'accélération matérielle (GPU) adobe "Square", sauf pour les_ geeks_ qui pensent que leurs processeurs devraient rester à 0% d'occupation. ^^
Et aussi pour la secte des adorateurs de SJ, qui suivent ses commandements ..... SJ sait ce qui est bon pour eux. 
______

- J'utilise Safari, il sera toujours développé/ intégré en adéquation avec Mac OSX puisque c'est un logiciel Apple. 
- Firefox, est à mon goût, lourd et lent.
- Chrome, par principe, je n'invite pas _Big Brother_ sur mon Mac.
- Opéra, je ne l'ai pas testé.
-  IE, une usine à _spy_, je suis heureux qu'il n'existe plus en version Mac.


----------



## TiteLine (22 Décembre 2010)

Baracca a dit:


> Quel est le meilleur Navigateur ?
> 
> Toujours pour tout dire et rien dire qu'en général, le meilleur choix c'est celui qu'on préfère
> 
> Chacun va y allé avec des arguments de pour et contre pour chaque choix et au final on reste avec ce que l'on est le plus à l'aise




Je ne peux que plussoyer 
Le meilleur navigateur est celui qui convient le mieux, ce n'est pas forcément le même qu'hier et cela peut changer demain.

En ce moment, j'utilise Safari et ai recours à Firefox pour certains sites mais c'est très rare. J'ai également testé Chrome mais je ne peux voter car cela peut évoluer.


----------



## Sucrier (22 Décembre 2010)

Salut Titeline,

quand tu dis que tu as recours à firefox pour certains sites, qu'est-ce qui motive ton choix pour switcher même rarement  ?


----------



## subsole (22 Décembre 2010)

Sucrier a dit:


> Salut Titeline,
> 
> quand tu dis que tu as recours à firefox pour certains sites, qu'est-ce qui motive ton choix pour switcher même rarement  ?


Je ne suis pas _Titeline_, mais je réponds tout de même. 
Certains sites peuvent être "capricieux" et ne pas s'afficher correctement sur Safari, dans ce cas je teste avec Firefox . (C'était le cas dans la jeunesse de Safari, mais ça fait longtemps que je n'ai plus eu à le faire)
D'autre part, pour '_dev web_', il est utile de tester les sites avec de nombreux navigateurs.


----------



## Sucrier (22 Décembre 2010)

Encore une question à Titeline Subsole . Pourquoi avoir abandonné chrome ?


----------



## TiteLine (22 Décembre 2010)

Bon alors Firefox , je l'ai utilisé quelque temps pour accéder à mon espace client Orange, Safari ne voulait pas. Il me semble aussi que sur le site de la Fnac, la version Flash a foiré quelques semaines.

Quant à Chrome, je l'ai testé mais n'ai pas poussé plus loin l'investigation. Comme je l'ai dit, pour le moment, Safari me convient très bien (depuis la version 4) donc je n'éprouve pas le besoin d'aller voir ailleurs.


----------



## herszk (22 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir.
Le mieux, c'est de tous les installer, les essayer et les comparer.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (22 Décembre 2010)

Sans détours et sans hésitation, Chrome !
Le plus rapide de tous sans aucun doute !
... et pour plein d'autres raisons aussi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2010)

J'utilise Safari, surtout depuis qu'il est doté d'extensions. Firefox me sert lorsque je rencontre certains problèmes d'affichage sur un site, ou que je veux utiliser l'extension DownThemAll. Mon point de vue est en fait assez proche de celui de subsole (notamment concernant Chrome : jamais testé, nonobstant son excellente réputation, par refus des méthodes intrusives de Google). Je connais et apprécie Opera, mais on ne peut l'apprécier pleinement qu'à condition de le personnaliser à fond et son interface peut dérouter un peu lorsqu'on n'utilise pas que lui.



herszk a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> Le mieux, c'est de tous les installer, les essayer et les comparer.



"Tout essayer et comparer" ? Je crois reconnaître une philosophie bien connue là-dessous, ancienne et sans aucun doute respectable, bien que je ne la fasse pas mienne...  

_DOM JUAN.- Quoi ? tu veux qu'on se lie à demeurer au premier objet qui nous prend, qu'on renonce au monde pour lui, et qu'on n'ait plus d'yeux pour personne ? La belle chose de vouloir se piquer d'un faux honneur d'être fidèle, de s'ensevelir pour toujours dans une passion, et d'être mort dès sa jeunesse, à toutes les autres beautés qui nous peuvent frapper les yeux: non, non, la constance n'est bonne que pour des ridicules, toutes les belles ont droit de nous charmer, et l'avantage d'être rencontrée la première, ne doit point dérober aux autres les justes prétentions qu'elles ont toutes sur nos curs. Pour moi, la beauté me ravit partout, où je la trouve ; et je cède facilement à cette douce violence, dont elle nous entraîne ; j'ai beau être engagé, l'amour que j'ai pour une belle, n'engage point mon âme à faire injustice aux autres ; je conserve des yeux pour voir le mérite de toutes, et rends à chacune les hommages, et les tributs où la nature nous oblige._

Molière, Dom Juan, I, II


----------



## SPIDEY (22 Décembre 2010)

J'ai testé les 3 et oui 
Mon préféré reste tout de même Safari
Sa configuration est celle qui s'harmonise le mieux avec le mac (à mon gout)


----------



## fpoil (22 Décembre 2010)

J'avoue utiliser de plus en plus souvent chrome car très léger et rapide, sinon safari et firefox que pour debugguer avec firebug (amha je prefere la version firefox de firebug aux autres)


----------



## rolgui2002 (24 Décembre 2010)

1.-Safari, suit la langue du compte utilisateur, qu'il soit français, anglais ou Japonais, avec les caractères de tous les menus. Et est complétement intégré à OSX.
2.- Chrome, idem. avec synchronisation des favoris de Safari. 
3.- Firefox, une fois installé en français, il reste en français pour tous les comptes quelque soit la langue. Par contre, avec des plug in il permet certaines fonctions, par exemple download helper avec conversion des fichier .flv.


----------

